# Arrow and the Irn Bru can...



## lozzibear (Feb 5, 2010)

There was a thread a while back, either on here or another forum (can't remember :lol with pics of dogs next to coke cans. I think it was called 'the coke can test' or something like that. Anyway, I thought I would take pics of Arrow next to a can (Irn Bru in my case, because that's all I had ) and take them regularly to see how he grows 

It was difficult to get pics of Arrow with it, because he just wanted to play with the can :lol: 



























Jake next to the can for comparison...


















You can feel free to add your own if you want


----------



## Yourgifts Ourgifts (Apr 12, 2009)

Love them...lol..


----------



## fifemute (May 30, 2012)

Talking about Irn Bru, have you seen their tv adverts ?


----------



## Tacey (Mar 4, 2012)

Coke can thread was on all border collies forum! 

Arrow is just SO cute! And I love Jakes wonky ears in the last photo lol.

Here's the ones I did of April as she was growing up.


----------



## lozzibear (Feb 5, 2010)

Thanks guys 



fifemute said:


> Talking about Irn Bru, have you seen their tv adverts ?


Yep  Some of them are a tad strange  



Tacey said:


> Coke can thread was on all border collies forum!
> 
> Arrow is just SO cute! And I love Jakes wonky ears in the last photo lol.
> 
> Here's the ones I did of April as she was growing up.


Ah, that must be it!  April is adorable! I nearly got a tri red merle, but wanted a boy so got a red tri. I think red merles are beautiful though, and I plan on my next dog being one! Either that or a blue merle


----------



## Tacey (Mar 4, 2012)

lozzibear said:


> Ah, that must be it!  April is adorable! I nearly got a tri red merle, but wanted a boy so got a red tri. I think red merles are beautiful though, and I plan on my next dog being one! Either that or a blue merle


Thanks  She is a tri blue merle


----------



## lozzibear (Feb 5, 2010)

Tacey said:


> Thanks  She is a tri blue merle


I'll be honest, I wasn't too sure if she was a red or a blue  Her merle/spotty bits are too dark for a usual red (since they are usually a darker red, and the blues black) but then her 'main/base' colour (not sure what to call that) looks very pale... and more like a red merles 'main/base' colour, than a blues... If that makes any sense!  

I've never seen a blue so pale before


----------



## Tacey (Mar 4, 2012)

lozzibear said:


> I'll be honest, I wasn't too sure if she was a red or a blue  Her merle/spotty bits are too dark for a usual red (since they are usually a darker red, and the blues black) but then her 'main/base' colour (not sure what to call that) looks very pale... and more like a red merles 'main/base' colour, than a blues... If that makes any sense!
> 
> I've never seen a blue so pale before


Hehe, she is a bit confusing! Her fur was all very creamy coloured when she was younger. Her top coat is grey now (apart from the tan bits), but she has a brown undercoat all over as well as very little black so she doesn't seem to quite look like a normal blue merle!


----------

